
What are your biggest pain points with productivity tools today? - devchris10
I personally hate the fragmentation of data, notes, tasks, and events across my calendars, to do lists, email, pen&#x2F;paper, computer, etc. I also believe in the notion that your brain should primarily be used for thinking, and not storage.<p>What would an ideal productivity or personal management app look like?<p>Esp features that promote task completion and continuous improvement.
======
markus_zhang
As a business analyst I have two pain points:

1\. Lack of a data dictionary

2\. Lack of a good sql editor that can easily connect to different cloud and
is highly customizable.

~~~
devchris10
can you give an example how the UX should be for a data dictionary?

